# Welche Spannung denn nun? XMS3 8GB Kit gibt Rätsel auf...



## Ahab (17. August 2010)

*Welche Spannung denn nun? XMS3 8GB Kit gibt Rätsel auf...*

Hallo liebe Corsaren! 

Ich plane gerade für einen Freund einen neuen Rechner. Es soll unter anderem ein 8GB Kit XMS3 DDR3-1333 werden. Dieses Kit wird aber mit unterschiedlichen Spannungen angegeben - mit 1,7V, 1,5V und 1,65V. HoH.de ist besonders witzlos: unter der Beschreibung steht 1,5V und bei Spezifikationen 1,65V. Die Artikelnummer:* CMX8GX3M4A1333C9*

Was stimmt denn nun?
Das Kit ist echt günstig zu haben. Es wäre nicht schlecht wenn da nur 1,5V für nötig wären. 

LG, der Ahab


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (18. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Spannung denn nun? XMS3 8GB Kit gibt Rätsel auf...*

CMX8GX3M4A1333C9 ist ein 1,5 Volt Speicher - mein Kentnissstand siehe auch hier:

hab die Riegel mal reingepackt: hier CPU-Z SPD  Siehe JEDEC4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahab (18. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Spannung denn nun? XMS3 8GB Kit gibt Rätsel auf...*

Oh preiset den Herrn!  Der ist damit gekauft. 

Vielen Dank! 

Achso, wenn wir schon gerade dabei sind... ^^ wie sieht es bei dem 8er Kit mit der Kompatibilität zu AM3 Platinen aus? Ich höre immer mal wieder, dass AM3 Mainboards Probleme mit Vollbestückung haben. Speziell die Kompatibilität zum Gigabyte 870A-UD3 interessiert mich da.

Mfg, Ahab


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (18. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Spannung denn nun? XMS3 8GB Kit gibt Rätsel auf...*

MSI ist da mehr in der Problematik, aber grundlegend ist es die CPU (Memorycontroller) der hier ausschlaggebend ist


----------



## Ahab (19. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Spannung denn nun? XMS3 8GB Kit gibt Rätsel auf...*

Aha. Es soll ein 1055T werden. 



Lässt der sich problemlos vergesellschaften?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (19. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Spannung denn nun? XMS3 8GB Kit gibt Rätsel auf...*

Für gewöhnlich ja, aber Du weist wie das bei CPU's ist, einmal ein Montagsmodell erwischt - hat man nur Stress damit


----------



## Ahab (19. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Spannung denn nun? XMS3 8GB Kit gibt Rätsel auf...*

Joa och. Probieren geht über Studieren.  Wird schon laufen. Da darf man dann auch nicht zu paranoid sein glaube ich. 

Danke für deine Hilfe! 

Der Ahab


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (21. August 2010)

*AW: Welche Spannung denn nun? XMS3 8GB Kit gibt Rätsel auf...*

nicht dafür - immer gerne


----------

